# Bitte um Copyrighthilfe



## TaRto (5. September 2005)

Hallo, kurz und knapp. Ich möchte eine "Smilieseite" eröffnen und bin zufällig auf
http://www.world-of-smilies.com/ gestossen, wo kein (c) vermerkt ist. Sind diese ganzen Smilies bei irgendjemand geschützt ? Oder was mache ich da? Unter seinem Impressum hat er auch etwas ungenaues geschrieben. "Wenn jemand sich verletzt fühlt, melden..."

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir einen Tipp geben könnt, ob ich die Smilies problemlos auf meine Seite stellen kann.

Grüße Tarto


----------



## chrisbergr (5. September 2005)

Hm, wie das mit Rechten bei Smilies ausschaut weiß ich eigentlich gar nicht. Aber natürlich wurden alle von jemandem erstellt und dieser hat natürlich das Copyright.
Auf jeden Fall musst du daraufhinweißen, dass die Smilies nicht von dir erstellt wurden. 
Die auf der von dir geposteten Seite sind übrigens auch alle 'geklaut'. Teilweise Standartsmilies diverser Foren und Gästebücher, teilweise auch von privaten Seiten, wo sich mal jemand Gedanken über eigene gemacht hat.
Den Text im Impressum halte ich irgendwie für ein Anzeichen eines schlechten Gewissens  So auf die Art: "Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das darf, aber wenns verboten ist bitte nicht schlagen" 

Aber btw. Was hat dieses Thema mit Photoshop zu tun? - Eigentlich könntest du dir ja eigene machen, dann währs hier richtig allerdings hättest du das Problem dann nicht 

Gruß


----------



## TaRto (6. September 2005)

*g* Danke  Nagut, mach ich halt eigene.  :suspekt:


----------

